# Rebuilt my SB10 HEAVY, quite the beast she is, pretty to...



## dfwcnc (Nov 9, 2013)

It's been several months, and I have just about completed the project, but thought I'd go ahead and share some photos as I close in on the completion.  I have enjoyed the work, but I can safely state that she will be my last, given the time and cost of such work.  Let's get started...













She sure looked better in the pictures than in person, but we'll take care of that...(pics here are better than she was, honestly)































Thanks shipping company...






More fun times ahead...



Red, reall?  Man, that should be illegal...



That motor will have to go...






That's just not going to cut if for me...






Here we go...More coats than an Eskimo



























She's pretty under there...(stainless can be eaten by rust, but I stopped the cancer in its tracks by getting down to the metal)


















The rust was pretty well socked in there...































































Dang thing was warped, but I managed to remove and square the gears...





























































Sanded, and filled, sanded again, primed, then painted.  I wanted this piece to be far prettier than it should be--I'll be looking at it often...



























	

		
			
		

		
	
]



































Painting time...












Industrial Primer, two coats, then paint...























Rust under the label, of all places.  I replaced this with a laminated version that looks incredible, and it is a scanned copy of the original.  No more muss or fuss...

























Cleaned oilers, new tape and wicks...









Made controller box for VFD from a solid block of 6061 Aluminum using my CNC machine...


































I have not mounted it yet, as I have been unable to determine exactly where I want it.  








I created a support plate to mount the Variable Frequency Drive (VFD) and resistor, then machined it and clear-coated it to prevent oxidizing...

As you can see, it required a lot of drilling and measuring, but the result is very impressive; I can take the panel down as needed for servicing...











You can also see the upgraded 1 HP motor, and the brake resistor to the right.  I also took the opportunity to mount an auxillary power outlet for lighting and
anything I cannot anticipate at this moment. 

























Flash fuses and switching for a power cut-off switch that'll will allow me to control power to the motor.








I slaved the external power box for other ancillary accessories off the main power block.




I sanded the doors down to the metal, and like them so much that I decided to leave them that way, with a mish-mash design and clear-coat...I'm not happy with one door,
so I'll be reclear-coating it.  One has more mirror finish than the other--just the way I am.  I'll also be clear coat protecting them with 5mm  clear chemical resistant silicone--the entire doors.  So any spills or kicks or scuffs will not harm the finish.  It's the same stuff they use on sports cars to protect them from gravel etc.   













It seemed appropriate to polish the plugs as well--adds a nice touch in my opinion...




Replaced the crappy door plugs as well to be sure when the door is closed, there is no rattle, and there isn't.  Love the look of new on old...










The old plaques were unacceptable, and unreadable.  So in with the new...










What a difference that makes...

























I added a pull-push switch between power and the VFD.  But it was a little nasty so I cleaned it up...



















New Three Phase Motor to run off the VFD...






















Liquid and checmical reistant plug.  I kept it short so it doesn't bang against my lathe or its panels.  My power comes from above so it works great.










I also added cabinet door triggered cabinet lighting.  I hate not being able to see what is in there when I'm looking for a tool...




I also placed anohter light over the VFD box, near the belts and other electrical--I can never have to much light...




I mounted four heavy duty caster/foot wheels so the machine can be moved when needed, and I have already used them several times and absolutely love them.  I can lower the feet to support the machine completely.  The capacity is 2 tons.  I understand some have had issues with wheels, so I am hoping the feet can provide the stability I need.  THus far, no problems at all.  Very pleased, but not cheap.  













I have a massive amount of pictures detailing the process, I chose to keep it to an album, and not a novel.  I plan to add more, and a video of the machine in use soon.  The whole unit pics to come soon...Cheers~


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of work! While I love looking at the machines after all those man-hours, I would never consider doing it myself as I probably don't have the skills let alone the patience. 

 Living vicariously through others...  

Bill


----------



## ScubaSteve (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice machine! You received in a condition that most would drool over....what's really impressive is that you have managed to make this lathe look "better than new"......I agree, the new on old look is pretty awesome. There are some purists out there who would disagree, but I think if you're going to use the lathe then you might as well add convenient features. Some machines are meant for museums, others can be given a useful life in a hobbyist's garage.


----------



## dfwcnc (Nov 9, 2013)

The original registration states:

She went into service December 27, 1971 at Packard.


----------



## dfwcnc (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Bill, Steve and Bill.

I viewed the project as a process, and somewhat of therapy.  When I work on the machine, my mind solves problems unrelated to the machine and its workings.  When I was younger and competed in triathlons, I ran, rode my back and swam.  I had a lot of time to think, and work through issues etc.  My joints are no longer able to sustain me in such events.  This work allows me the same mental centering that I so much need.  

As for the machine and its improvements, and the purists, I spent a lot of time doing the traditional cleaning and replacing shims, washers, bolts, screws, etc.  However, there are things I felt the machine could have that would provide for more enjoyable use, yet still maintain the rigidity with more power, infinite adjustability and many conveniences.  

The hours and money spent on the lathe are certainly worth noting, and probably the reason I will not do it again.  But it is a work of art in my eyes--it's quiet, powerful, tight, clean and man can it rip through metal like a beaver.    

A huge THANK YOU to my friend, David (Kozzmo) Kramer in Chicago--His knowledge and experience was invaluable.  He provided great insight/advice.  :man:


----------



## Halfnuts (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow!  An inspiring piece of work!

I just started my project this afternoon.  How did you manage to remove the oil cup from the tailstock casting?  Mine hits before making a full turn.


----------



## Halfnuts (Nov 9, 2013)

(spastic finger)


----------



## dfwcnc (Nov 9, 2013)

I know, I hear you.  I initially could not remove it.  But once I lifteed the cap up and twisted it counter-clockwise, I realized how much paint was in there.  So I scraped it out with a screwdriver.  Then as I turned it, there is an inset sleeve that screws into the casting itself that started coming out.  So that made my job real easy.  I ended up brass brushing the threads, then taping and reinstalling them.  Check it out and let me know...



Halfnuts said:


> Wow!  An inspiring piece of work!
> 
> I just started my project this afternoon.  How did you manage to remove the oil cup from the tailstock casting?  Mine hits before making a full turn.


----------



## Halfnuts (Nov 10, 2013)

Are you sure you're not talking about the headstock spindle?  I'm talking about the tailstock spindle oil cup.  I know the headstock spindle oil cup on the right side screws into a plug that is pressed into the headstock casting, and lots  of people have expressed their frustration removing that one.  But my problem right now (remember, I just started today), is removing the oil cup from the tailstock casting.  This one appears to be screwed directly into the casting.  No evidence of any plug.  I suppose I can strip the paint with it in place, but I'd prefer to remove it so I can seal the threads.

Here's some photos I just shot:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 10, 2013)

Are you certain it is threaded and not press fit? I can't tell either way from the pictures.

Terry


----------



## Halfnuts (Nov 10, 2013)

It COULD be a pressed fit, but if it is, I can't explain why it turns freely to the left but not to the right past the 12:00 position.  I realize I'm skating close to being guilty of hijacking this thread, so I think I'll post the question in a new thread.

Thank you!


----------



## dfwcnc (Nov 10, 2013)

My apologies; I misunderstood you.  Just to confirm, I went into the garage and removed mine by hand--it is pressed in.  There are no threads on the oiler.  I would suggest gently pulling while twisting.   From your photos, it would have been impossible to screw that oiler in.  I used a shop towel and a pair of pliers to twist and pull mine out.  There is a chance you could damage it if you are not careful, so don't squeeze the pliers too much, focus on the pull and twist.
  :thumbsup:


----------



## george wilson (Nov 10, 2013)

Bill C: Please re post your reply without "quoting" the original post and thus duplicating all those pictures. It caused a lot of wasted space.

Thank you.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2013)

Excellent work on the restore, I see you used the same repop tags that a lot of us have used, they look great. I agree with you keep em original to a point but make updates where you can to improve upon an already great design. I restored mine and I did not go to quite the extreme that you did but it was fun and rewarding, I'm sure it was for you too. I am using mine and I love it. Only thing different between you and me is I would do it again! I know crazy, but it was a fun project. If I ever get a bigger shop, maybe a 13" or 16". As you said it is a labor of love, some people called mine art as well, fooey, I use mine and get her dirty. I love seeing oil running out of the shafts and dripping on the machine, that's how I know everything is working as it should. Hat's of to you and the work you have done, she's a beaut!


----------



## xalky (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful restoration! I'm simply not built to do that kind of work, but I admire it completely. I'm more of a "getter running" kinda guy. Excellent work.

Marcel


----------



## Maxx (Nov 10, 2013)

Halfnuts said:


> It COULD be a pressed fit, but if it is, I can't explain why it turns freely to the left but not to the right past the 12:00 position.  I realize I'm skating close to being guilty of hijacking this thread, so I think I'll post the question in a new thread.
> 
> Thank you!


On my 12" RT I have a press in GIT that will bind like yours when turned.
They also used some type of sealer when install to keep it from leaking when it was installed.
I had to force it out to find it was a press-in type and find the sealer.


----------



## dfwcnc (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for you comments, I do appreciate it.  

I think I'm still too close to the extensive work that I did to consider doing it again.  Like my wife says about giving birth, I'll never do it again.  Then we have another two years later.  Maybe the smashed knuckles and sticker price will fade, but I am skeptical at this point.  I do love looking at it, and look forward to doing some work.  I am using collets instead of the chuck, far more precise and clean to use.   



woodtickgreg said:


> Excellent work on the restore, I see you used the same repop tags that a lot of us have used, they look great. I agree with you keep em original to a point but make updates where you can to improve upon an already great design. I restored mine and I did not go to quite the extreme that you did but it was fun and rewarding, I'm sure it was for you too. I am using mine and I love it. Only thing different between you and me is I would do it again! I know crazy, but it was a fun project. If I ever get a bigger shop, maybe a 13" or 16". As you said it is a labor of love, some people called mine art as well, fooey, I use mine and get her dirty. I love seeing oil running out of the shafts and dripping on the machine, that's how I know everything is working as it should. Hat's of to you and the work you have done, she's a beaut!


----------



## Halfnuts (Nov 10, 2013)

dfwcnc said:


> My apologies; I misunderstood you.  Just to confirm, I went into the garage and removed mine by hand--it is pressed in.  There are no threads on the oiler.  I would suggest gently pulling while twisting.   From your photos, it would have been impossible to screw that oiler in.  I used a shop towel and a pair of pliers to twist and pull mine out.  There is a chance you could damage it if you are not careful, so don't squeeze the pliers too much, focus on the pull and twist.
> :thumbsup:



Ok, that would explain how they got it in there.  But I still don't understand why it only turns to just past 12:00 and then stops.  It feels like it's threaded and coming tight at 12:00 position.  I'll give the shop towels and rag/pliers a try.  it's been soaking in oily kerosene overnight so ought to come out.  

Thank you!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2013)

Halfnuts said:


> Ok, that would explain how they got it in there.  But I still don't understand why it only turns to just past 12:00 and then stops.  It feels like it's threaded and coming tight at 12:00 position.  I'll give the shop towels and rag/pliers a try.  it's been soaking in oily kerosene overnight so ought to come out.
> 
> Thank you!


Mine on my heavy 10 was threaded in. It was already mangled so I just destroyed it getting it out and replaced it. Just screw it out and get a new one and move on. They are available from McMaster Carr and south bend. A couple of bucks made it not worth sweating over. I used teflon tape on the new one when I installed it.


----------



## xalky (Nov 10, 2013)

dfwcnc said:


> Thanks for you comments, I do appreciate it.
> 
> I think I'm still too close to the extensive work that I did to consider doing it again.  Like my wife says about giving birth, I'll never do it again.  Then we have another two years later.  Maybe the smashed knuckles and sticker price will fade, but I am skeptical at this point.  I do love looking at it, and look forward to doing some work.  I am using collets instead of the chuck, far more precise and clean to use.


 
I'll tell you that I poured my heart and soul into a car restoration that I did 20 yrs ago. The car was perfect in my eyes. It took me 5 yrs to do it, I drove it for about 8 yrs, but it was parked in the garage most of the time. In all honesty, If I drove it 200 hrs total after the resto, that's a lot. Then, mice got into the headliner and it got nicked up just sitting in the garage. 

So the last 3 months of it's unforeseen demise I drove it almost daily. I was going thru a divorce at the time, had a little too much to drink one day and smashed her into a guardrail. The car, not the wife...  That was probably GODs way of showing me that man-made treasures will all come to naught, what really matters are the relationships and love we spread. 

Now, I prefer that the items that I own serve me, rather than the other way around.

Marcel


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2013)

xalky said:


> I'll tell you that I poured my heart and soul into a car restoration that I did 20 yrs ago. The car was perfect in my eyes. It took me 5 yrs to do it, I drove it for about 8 yrs, but it was parked in the garage most of the time. In all honesty, If I drove it 200 hrs total after the resto, that's a lot. Then, mice got into the headliner and it got nicked up just sitting in the garage.
> 
> So the last 3 months of it's unforeseen demise I drove it almost daily. I was going thru a divorce at the time, had a little too much to drink one day and smashed her into a guardrail. The car, not the wife...  That was probably GODs way of showing me that man-made treasures will all come to naught, what really matters are the relationships and love we spread.
> 
> ...


Great story, I believe that anything you work on or restore should be used as it was intended to be. My lathe is nice after the restore, but it's even more fun to use.


----------



## dfwcnc (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, I agree; use it or sell it for someone else to use.  This is a hobby for me, and I also split my time between my CNC.  So it has not received much use at all, but following the door repaint and a few other minor things, I plan to stumble into the garage weekly to turn out some small projects.  

To me, half the joy is bringing the machine into its current condition.  The other half; split between using it, and seeing it in my garage.  I sold my Ferrari recently, and half the joy of owning that car was beholding its beauty and lines--gosh it was gorgeous.  I see these machines as functional works of art, and they are absolutely beautiful to me.  I have an endless love for beautiful mechanical machines.  This machine will look beautiful for years to come, no matter how it is used now.  So it has a second lease on life, and I hope it runs for another 50 years.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 11, 2013)

wow, that's a work of art and workmanship. I don't even want to know how much time, let alone money, that took. Loved all the pictures too, but where's the final full body glamour shot?!


----------



## ddushane (Nov 12, 2013)

Outstanding Job Sir! Love it!

Dwayne


----------



## dfwcnc (Nov 12, 2013)

ddushane said:


> Outstanding Job Sir! Love it!
> 
> Dwayne



Thank you, Dwayne.  I do appreciate the kind words.  



mattthemuppet said:


> wow, that's a work of art and workmanship. I don't even want to know how much time, let alone money, that took. Loved all the pictures too, but where's the final full body glamour shot?!



Matt, it was expensive, but the time and effort was just pathetic.  I re-did many tasks because I am such a perfectionist/anal, that it gets in the way of efficiency.  But it was not meant to be a money making task, but out of love and therapy.  

I will have pics in a few days.  I'm just buried with my real job at the moment.  

Cheers~


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 13, 2013)

dfwcnc said:


> Matt, it was expensive, but the time and effort was just pathetic.  I re-did many tasks because I am such a perfectionist/anal, that it gets in the way of efficiency.  But it was not meant to be a money making task, but out of love and therapy.
> 
> I will have pics in a few days.  I'm just buried with my real job at the moment.
> 
> Cheers~



compared to other forms of love or therapy, it probably turned out quite cheap!


----------



## Halfnuts (Nov 18, 2013)

What kind of paint did you use?  I'm unsure of what kind of paint will successfully resist the long-term effects of cutting oil, way oil, solvents, etc.


----------



## dfwcnc (Nov 18, 2013)

I used Tractor Paint, Ford Gray.  I purchased it at Tractor Supply, and had to go back several times for more cans.  It is very heavy paint, and I added hardener to give it more strength and a glossier finish.  Needless to say, I cannot comment on its durability, but from what I have read from other owners that have used this paint, it is very strong.  I can tell you it needs several days if not weeks to achieve a ceramic like hardness.  I would not suggest using additional hardner to accelerate the drying time, as it may crack.  Be patient and it'll harden nicely.  



Halfnuts said:


> What kind of paint did you use?  I'm unsure of what kind of paint will successfully resist the long-term effects of cutting oil, way oil, solvents, etc.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice work!  I doubt mine will ever look like that.  And, I'm okay with that.

:thinking: Question.  I've seen the word "heavy" added to lathe models.  What does it take to get heavy added? :thinking:

I see it's a chuck key chucker!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 18, 2013)

This machine is PRETTY.  I have to remember that bindo trick with my friend's Myford Lathe tailstock.



Bernie


----------



## Halfnuts (Nov 19, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Nice work!  I doubt mine will ever look like that.  And, I'm okay with that.
> 
> :thinking: Question.  I've seen the word "heavy" added to lathe models.  What does it take to get heavy added? :thinking:
> 
> I see it's a chuck key chucker!



Yes, that could be painful!

Regarding terminology, there were three models of 10" SB lathe.  The Heavy 10 (Model 10L), the Light 10 (Model 10K) and the 10R.  You can read about them here:  http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend/page8.html


----------



## dfwcnc (Nov 19, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> This machine is PRETTY.  I have to remember that bindo trick with my friend's Myford Lathe tailstock.
> 
> 
> Bernie



Mine was really deeply pitted and looked like like the moon's surface.  The pictures don't do it justice, it looks even better in person.  I will state that it was incredibly difficult to sand down to level the suface as I could not get in the tight spots very well.

- - - Updated - - -

This picture was sent to me by the seller for display purposes.  The lathe had no functioning power cables so there was no power capability.  



DAN_IN_MN said:


> Nice work!  I doubt mine will ever look like that.  And, I'm okay with that.
> 
> :thinking: Question.  I've seen the word "heavy" added to lathe models.  What does it take to get heavy added? :thinking:
> 
> I see it's a chuck key chucker!


----------

